# Hongkong travel



## Ulann (Apr 27, 2007)

Hongkong is a beautiful place to make a travel to. Leastways in my mind.


----------



## Grania (May 29, 2007)

Maybe it's the part beautiful of China mainland.


----------



## kkarrived (Aug 14, 2007)

Ulann said:


> Hongkong is a beautiful place to make a travel to. Leastways in my mind.


Thanks for the tip. What is most beautiful about Hong Kong?


----------



## kathy_ahm (Feb 21, 2008)

the night view of the Peak for sure


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I was last there in 2000 and I really had a good time. Its the kind of place where you never feel tired. I found myself going out for a drink at 2 in the morning and finding people having dinner at that time!

The view from the peak is amazing, I've tried to post a photo but it wont post 

Theres an escalator that runs up a way towards the peak and its the most interesting escalator ride you will ever take. The Jumbo floating retaurant, the street markets and art gallery, theres so much to see

Went over into China whilst I was there also, to Shenzhen. Interesting!


----------



## lawexpert (Feb 21, 2008)

*Try the New Territories*

I was there a few years ago and went walking in the countryside in the New Territories. That area is very beautiful and it’s a big difference from the busy life in Hong Kong Island.


----------



## world ir (Mar 5, 2008)

Try visiting The Peak in the night... the scenery is extremely beautiful


----------



## danny (Mar 28, 2008)

Hongkong is really pretty nice........


----------



## dtroublemaker01 (Nov 9, 2010)

I would want to visit my aunt & her family in Bangkok one day.... or maybe my other aunt in LA, wouldn't want to miss Universal Studio most especially. But Hongkong ... anytime soon


----------

